

A plan for a completely decentralized BitTorrent index - _wmd
http://pythonsweetness.tumblr.com/post/105098675847/a-plan-for-a-completely-decentralized-bittorrent

======
davidgerard
TPB is useful for comments on torrents, usernames of uploaders, etc - it
guards against spammers. This doesn't.

